# 2012 Summary Statistics : Obedience/Agility/Rally



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

I thought people might find this interesting

Dog Show scores 2012 Summary Statistics


Be reasonable in using these statistics, however. For example, the Q rate for, say , Utility B obedience is much higher than for Utility A, but that doesn't mean it's easier to quaiify in Utility B. A large percentage of the dogs competing in Utility B already have a UD.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you for sharing that! It really was interesting! I significantly helped shape the abysmal Q-rate for Ex A standard and jumpers!


----------

